# For Basil Lovers



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We love basil and currently have five pots planted.
We pinch off the tops off frequently, rinse in cold water 
in a colander and shake off...place in a plastic bag and freeze.

Just keep adding the basil to the bag until the bag is full.
We use it all winter long. Just pinch off as much as you want,
as it never freezes in a solid mass like spinach does. Even frozen
it keeps its intense and distinct basil flavor. :thumbsup:

Here’s my frozen (gallon) bag so far...when it gets to about 3/4 full
- I’ll start my next bag.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I like to dry it for preservation. Seems the flavor is still there. I grow enough to have fresh and make the ever aromatic and tasteful PESTO !! After I make the pesto in a large quantity, I put it out on a baking tin, smoothing it to about 1/2" thick and pop it in the freezer for a day. Then take it out and quickly cut it into 1" squares with my ULU knife, throw them into a freezer bag and back into the freezer. 3 or 4 squares make a great pasta addition.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

What variety do ya'll grow? Large leaf or small leaf? The only basil I've grow was a small leaved variety and when it bolted it was impossible to keep it from producing seed.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> What variety do ya'll grow? Large leaf or small leaf? The only basil I've grow was a small leaved variety and when it bolted it was impossible to keep it from producing seed.


What is bolted?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Bolt is the term I know for going to seed. When the plant starts producing seed. I've grown a red tip lettuce that did the same thing. Once it started producing seed the lettuce leaves turned bitter, the basil just lost it's flavor as far as I could tell.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Our leaves are pretty large, say 2" across. Yeah, when things bolt, you gotta work fast and strip the plant (any plant) to preserve the goodness or it will turn bitter.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I just found out that you can use the flowers in salads
and cooking, although the flavor is not as intense. Our
plants don’t blast the flowers until late August/September,
and only if we don’t keep on top of it.

We grow the big leave basil.


----------

